# A couple of days in the 60's!



## Wooga (Jul 13, 2012)

What does the Mid-Atlantic crew have planned???? I'm thinking Lancaster County on Saturday and maybe a 1/2 day off work Monday and ride the SRT from Phoenixville to Philly and back. Decisions.... decisions!


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Planning on a 50 mi on W&OD from Arlington.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I get Monday off. The kids go to school. Yipee!

I'm putting their butts on the bus and riding to Purcelville (from Vienna) on the W&OD with my wife.


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, today was really nice...and tomorrow is looking to be a few degrees warmer. W&OD was practically deserted today. Hope it is the same tomorrow!


----------



## vwluv10338 (Jul 20, 2012)

55 miles today. Annapolis to Ellicott City for some hills and back. Nice day but a little cold leaving in the morning


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

W&OD was really light again today, and temps were about perfect. Came up on a crash in between Columbia Pike and RT50 on the trail. Woman being tended to by medics. Hope everyone was OK.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

We enjoyed temps in the lows 70's on Sunday for a nice 30 miler here in New Kent Co, VA. Fall colors and nice temps equal fantastic riding! Saw a few other cyclist out as well.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

11/12: Did a loop around Lake Nockamixon on the road bike and then hopped on the singlespeed for a lap around the mountain bike trail. That was a great day, wish I could do that every day.


----------



## fridaymatinee (Nov 12, 2012)

joshhan said:


> 11/12: Did a loop around Lake Nockamixon on the road bike and then hopped on the singlespeed for a lap around the mountain bike trail. That was a great day, wish I could do that every day.


did you ride to the lake or drive there? Once it warms up I wanna ride from Philly up to there to camp for a night and ride back. Not sure on the best way to get there from the city is why I was asking.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Hehe, I had to drive there since I was going to ride two bikes.

Are you going to ride up on a road bike or a something that can handle a little bit of gravel? I'm asking because you could ride up the SRT and connect to the Perkiomen Trail and then go east on roads towards Lake Nockamixon. Otherwise, you could just do google maps directions with the bike option.


----------

